# DER WM Song schlechthin



## Ångela (22. Mai 2010)

Aus gegebenem Anlass also mal der Hinweis auf :

Frei.Wild - Dieses Jahr holen wir uns den Pokal

ab 21ten Mai überall erhältlich und wer was gutes tun will, der belagere seine lokalen und (über)regionalen Radiostationen !

Have Fun


----------



## Firun (22. Mai 2010)

Sinnlose Provokationen entfernt


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. Mai 2010)

es gab bis jetzt nur einen richtigen wm song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mnF7MU_hYcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Mai 2010)

hm frei.wild ist schon ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber an die onkelz kommt es wirklich nicht ganz ran


----------



## Makalvian (22. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4fWvALNgZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (23. Mai 2010)

Ich kannte das Lied nichtmal dabei ist Frei.Wild neben Onkelz, Metallica und Godsmack meine Lieblingsband =(


----------



## Ångela (23. Mai 2010)

Hier gings nicht darum wer oder was besser ist, sondern einfach darum, einen verdammt guten WM Song vorzustellen, aber manche Leute müssen scheinbar immer alles in Relation setzen und sich oder andere mit wieder anderen vergleichen.

Ich kenne und kannte die Onkelz verdammt gut und hab sie lange genug gehört, aber rein aus musikalischer Sicht muss ich sagen, das Mexiko verdammt schlecht ist und das sagt Weidner auch selbst, ganz egal wie beliebt der Song auch sein mag.


----------



## Thoor (23. Mai 2010)

Mexiko ist auch kein WM Lied... das istn Sauflied >.>


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (23. Mai 2010)

was hast du bitte erwartet bei nem thread der "DER WM Song schlechthin" heisst?

das alle anfangen zu jubeln und dir zustimmen? ich glaube nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ångela (23. Mai 2010)

Ein einfaches "Find ich geil" oder "nicht mein Ding" hätte auch gereicht ...................... wie man sehen kann, haben inzwischen einige reingeschaut, aber nur ein paar meinten Vergleiche anstellen zu müssen, ein ziemlich eindeutiges Zeichen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Mai 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Hier gings nicht darum wer oder was besser ist, sondern einfach darum, einen verdammt guten WM Song vorzustellen, aber manche Leute müssen scheinbar immer alles in Relation setzen und sich oder andere mit wieder anderen vergleichen.
> 
> Ich kenne und kannte die Onkelz verdammt gut und hab sie lange genug gehört, aber rein aus musikalischer Sicht muss ich sagen, das Mexiko verdammt schlecht ist und das sagt Weidner auch selbst, ganz egal wie beliebt der Song auch sein mag.



bei sonem song geht es aber nicht um das "musikalische" sprich alle töne getroffen, komplexe tonverschachtelung etc. sondern um die reine Stimmungsmache
und da ist mexiko (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach) einfach unübertroffen
und ich finde ein thread sollte auch immer eine grundlage zur disskusion bieten deswegen war mein gedanke das es hier ausdrücklich erwünscht ist welche titel einem besser gefallen oder eben auch nicht


----------



## Ugnar (10. Juni 2010)

K'naan - Waving Flag finde ich wär ein guter WM Song, aber der von Shakira ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Lyua (11. Juni 2010)

Meine Top Drei sind:

Shakira - Waka Waka

Shaggy - feel the Rush

Sportsfreunde Stiller- 54 74 90 2010


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juni 2010)

Ich dachte ihr Deutschen hört mehr so was.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uMyLxqWjH7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (11. Juni 2010)

omfg ...

Gibt eigentlich nur 2 ...
Dank Sony gibts nur durchwachsene Clips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




New Order "World in Motion" 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SmBYmmXql6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




The Lightning Seeds "Football is coming home"




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6taGq1re6Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tic0 (12. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie hat mich bisher dieses Jahr noch kein WM-Song wirklich von den Socken gehaun.
Der einzig wirklich gute war K'naan mit Wavin' Flag - aber der Rest... Shakria mit ihrem WM Song,
na ich weiß ja nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letzte WM waren wir da besser bedient. 

Aber gut, dafür haben wir dieses Jahr die Vuvuzelas (wenn ich das jetzt richtig geschrieben habe)
*TRÖÖÖÖT* \o/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-N4Z2zfAno0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 wäre mein Favorit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



NEIN NEIN ICH HÖR DAS NICHT SCHALALALALALA *ohren zuhalt*

wie ich dieses weibsstück nicht ausstehen kann -.- wenn schon schweizer dann bitte

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=jyFJ_puWlrE[/youtube]

oder 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=HMasi2g34ng[/youtube]

._.

2. vorallem weil er aus meinem heimatkanton kommt >:


----------



## Deanne (22. Juni 2010)

"Football's Coming Home" und "54, 74..." kann man immer hören. Die Songs lassen sich gut mitsingen und machen ordentlich Stimmung. Von den aktuellen WM-Songs halte ich wenig, auch wenn ich dieses ominöse "Waka, Waka" irgendwie nicht aus dem Kopf bekomme.


----------



## Barracudar (1. Juli 2010)

ich find des lied von shakira iwie lustig, kommt gute laune bei auf, besonders der teil wo die andere frau sing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 herrlich

waka waka (hat das überhaupt einen sinn? is das iwas afrikanisches)


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

ich find immer noch waka waka, ja wat den, this is my time, football is coming home die besten sind :>


----------

